# Do you keep lemons in refrigerator?



## legend_018 (May 10, 2007)

I was just curious. Who keeps lemons in the refrigerator and who keeps them on the counter. I used to keep them on the counter, but they certainly don't last long. I than changed over to the refrigerator and I'm happy with that. If anything, I can always nuke it a little if I want to get some juice out. I notice when I go to people's houses - I sometimes see there lemons in a basket on the counter. The only thing I keep on the counter is fruit like bananas, apples, and pears. Plus I don't use lemons every day.


----------



## SurvivorGirl (May 10, 2007)

we keep ours in the fridge.
it seems to work well


----------



## Katie H (May 10, 2007)

Since our house is not air-conditioned, it's imperative that we keep them in the refrigerator.  The only time I am tempted to leave them in a basket on the counter is in the wintertime.


----------



## QSis (May 10, 2007)

Oh really? I didn't know I was supposed to!  Yeah, they DON'T last long in a basket on the counter.

Okay, cool - I can do that!  Thanks!

Lee


----------



## Caine (May 10, 2007)

I keep mine on a tree.


----------



## SurvivorGirl (May 10, 2007)

Caine said:
			
		

> I keep mine on a tree.


you have a lemon tree? lucky!
i really want to grow one but they need warmer weather.


----------



## jpmcgrew (May 10, 2007)

They last a really long time in fridge.If you want a lemon tree you can get the miniature trees in the winter you bring them into house.


----------



## PytnPlace (May 10, 2007)

In the fridge, but I try to remember to take it out about an hour b4 using because it's so much easier to extract the juice when room temp.


----------



## AllenOK (May 10, 2007)

I keep mine in the fridge as well.


----------



## CherryRed (May 10, 2007)

My lemons always stay in the fridge until I use them. They don't seem to last long if I keep them out.


----------



## amber (May 10, 2007)

SurvivorGirl said:
			
		

> you have a lemon tree? lucky!
> i really want to grow one but they need warmer weather.



Not necessarily.  I took some seeds from a lemon bought from the store and planted them indoors.  I now have a small lemon tree, though I doubt it willl ever bear fruit, it's still a very nice tree  To answer your question, I keep mine on the counter when the weather is cool, but refrigerate them once it gets warm.


----------



## Andy M. (May 10, 2007)

I have found that lemons last a lot longer in thr fridge.  Before use, I roll the on the counter with pressure and nuke them for 15 seconds.  The juice runs out very easily.


----------



## SurvivorGirl (May 10, 2007)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> I roll the on the counter with pressure and nuke them for 15 seconds.  The juice runs out very easily.


this was a perdicament that i ran into today... do i role them on the counter _then _nuke them or vise versa or _only _role them and _only _nuke them but _never _intertwine the two


----------



## Andy M. (May 10, 2007)

I roll first, then nuke.


----------



## Katie H (May 10, 2007)

Before the days of microwave ovens, it was...roll, roll, roll.

Now, it's roll and nuke.


----------



## Caine (May 15, 2007)

SurvivorGirl said:
			
		

> you have a lemon tree? lucky!
> i really want to grow one but they need warmer weather.


 
Actually, local farmers have the lemon trees. Whole orchards of them, in fact. When I need lemons, I just stop at one of the many roadside stands and select as many as I need at the time. Much cheaper than the supermarkets and a lot fresher, too.

That's why I keep all my recipes on my work computer as well as my home computer. I can make a shopping list at work and fill in on the way home.


----------



## Andy M. (May 15, 2007)

You enjoy one of the benefits of living in Southern California.  Tree fresh lemons and just rumors in Massachusetts.


----------



## Barbara (May 15, 2007)

I'm lucky enough to have a Meyer's lemon tree. I do keep them in the fridge after I harvest them - keep your fruit separate from your other vegies in the bin.


----------



## JohnL (May 15, 2007)

You're lucky Barb,
I've never seen a Meyer lemon here in Md.
Aren't they supposed to be a bit sweeter than regular lemons?
I keep my lemons in the fridge also.


----------



## CharlieD (May 16, 2007)

Fridge it is.


----------



## Caine (May 16, 2007)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> You enjoy one of the benefits of living in Southern California. Tree fresh lemons and just rumors in Massachusetts.


 
Not only do I live in Southern California, but I am surrounded by one of the largest agricultural areas in the state, so I pass by numerous produce stands whenever I go to and from home, and their prices are normally 40% to 60% below the supermarket prices. I purchase red or green curly letuce or romaine lettuce, just ripped out of the gorund that morning, for 79 cents a head at a produce stand, while Von's (Safeway) or Ralph's (Kroeger) wants $1.49, and it's usually not even local produce, so it could conceiveably be up to a week old.


----------



## Claire (Jun 4, 2007)

Fridge, taking them out an hour or so before I need them.  In the winter I may leave them out because I've got a very cold (temperature-wise, not personality-wise) kitchen.  If you nuke to make them easier to juice (and I do), pierce them with a fork or paring knife a couple of times first.  Ditto Limes.


----------

